# 05 brute force 750 back fire carb rebuild



## jeff919 (Jan 12, 2019)

hey guys i bought my brute force off a friend about 2 year ago. i ended up putting a fmf or hmf i cant remember 3/4 exhaust since factory broke. it was always a pain getting it started im finially going to rebuild carbs and jet it for the pipe. think it was like 165 jet and 155 jet. so i purchased the jet kit as well anyway i thought i would just order the boots that go from carb to head so i dont get it apart and see cracks. since these are very important. i cant find them new anywhere? whre you giys finding parts like that? its 19f where im living now and it pops out intake only really runs good with choke on, but now popping out exhaust with choke off. 
im more a fuel injection guy. lol. i work for cummins. dont think i ever rebuild a carb before this should be intresting. 

did anyone add FI to 05 brute force? ?


----------



## mrvmax (Dec 3, 2016)

I get all my parts from Babbitts. Go to their website and you can pull up parts diagrams that will give the correct part numbers.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I got my parts from Cheapcycleparts.com and carb parts, not the boots, from PJ motorsports. Check your valve lash and timing. Also check for water in the bowls and float levels. The manual will guide you.


----------



## jeff919 (Jan 12, 2019)

I found them about $9.00 each
Here's some order info in case someone else is looking and lands here. The hoses/boots that go from the head to carb are called "carberator Holder" under cylinder head diagram. part # 1605-0116.. there cheaper new than you can find used ones on e bay.

thanks for the help locating good sites for OEM parts! i will definatly check the overhead adj and timing while im in there. probally do a rebuild come spring. 

There calling for a lot of snow this weekend and the 750 does all my plowing, etc.


----------



## jeff919 (Jan 12, 2019)

sure glad i bought the boots. both of mine were cracked. i almost just replaced the boots and put carbs back. but then figure i better clean and jet for exhaust.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Very common...and a word to the wise...it happens mostly because folks over tighten the clamps. That edge on the head-side flange cuts right through it. Went through three sets myself. After the second set I got smart--er with the nut driver.


----------

